# Replacement Electric Starter



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am looking for a starter motor to replace the one that died on my 826. The P/N on the dead starter is 396469. Is there an alternative starter that will fit and work for this engine (P/N 190402-0989-99)?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

396469 = 393488 or 393609 or 396505

My understanding is the different numbers are the same basic 120 Volt starter but the plug and switch housing might be a bit different.
Any chance yours might be rebuildable or the it's just needing a new bendix (drive gear) ??

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

In my experience with them it's the bendix about 90% of the time. Clean them up, lightly lube the shaft, start/stop it a couple times and re-insttall. Good to go.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those starters are now NLA!!!!!!!! Best Bet is to find a repair shop in and around your Town. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I love show and tell.

.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

I just purchased a 37000 starter that looks like a rebuilt. I haven’t put it in the snowblower yet but tried it in my hand under power. My question is, while holding the start button in, should the gear remain extended out all the way when I hold the button in? Mine extends all the way but retracts partially a second later.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It should extend out so that it's in full contact with the ring gear on the flywheel. I haven't actually held one and watched it but you might be seeing the gear spinning up against the spring, compressing the spring and then the spring pushing back just a bit after it's absorbed the shock of the gear compressing it. That would be normal operation. 


.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

I’ll put it on to try it. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

I installed it and it works really well.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I finally got around to taking mine apart. After opening it up, I found that two of the brushes were no longer attached to the wires (the wires were melted at the ends). Everything inside seems to spin freely. If I can reattach the brushes or get a new brush set, what are the chances it will work?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably pretty good, depends how the wires were disconnected / melted. You might find a used starter in one of those shops that has lawn mowers, and snowblowers around the yards.
Sid

.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks, I found a brush set on eBay for pretty cheap, I'll see if that's enough when it arrives.

Any tips for keeping the brushes in their slots so I can get the cap back on?


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Got the new brushes installed (had to make my own clips out of some wire) and the starter is now working!


----------



## yooper_60 (26 d ago)

micah68kj said:


> In my experience with them it's the bendix about 90% of the time. Clean them up, lightly lube the shaft, start/stop it a couple times and re-insttall. Good to go.





Kiss4aFrog said:


> 396469 = 393488 or 393609 or 396505
> 
> My understanding is the different numbers are the same basic 120 Volt starter but the plug and switch housing might be a bit different.
> Any chance yours might be rebuildable or the it's just needing a new bendix (drive gear) ??
> ...


My 396469 has burned up windings, the bendix is fine. I need a replacement motor. Label says 120 volts, 14 amps. 
Any chance there is an equivalent 12 VDC motor with the available torque?


----------

